# How are people getting so many nook tickets?



## jozial (Apr 5, 2020)

I went to the villager trading board, people are trading 100+ tickets for one villager? I mean.. is it just pure grinding or is there duping going on? I've been playing since launch and I've only gotten maybe 30 tickets


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 5, 2020)

You cant duplicate items anymore as far as I know.

People are using nook tickets as a sort of currency so they're buying and selling them from other members. They also may be cycling villagers and using Nook Tickets as a form of payment.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 5, 2020)

jozial said:


> I went to the villager trading board, people are trading 100+ tickets for one villager? I mean.. is it just pure grinding or is there duping going on? I've been playing since launch and I've only gotten maybe 30 tickets


People are grinding them by Time traveling, and no you can't dupe NMT and even with the duplication glitch that was patched you couldn't duplicate them anyway...


----------



## Trundle (Apr 5, 2020)

Nook Miles Tickets were not able to be duped just based on the type of item they were. If there is any illegitimate obtaining of NMT, it is purely through people who edited their saves. My guess, however, is that people are just aggregating tickets through lots of small transactions. If you sold a couple furniture items for 5 NMTs, and did it 10 times, that would be 50 NMTs. Then maybe you sold a villager or two for 50 NMT each. For time travelers who can brute force villagers out of their town, the acquisition of NMT is really not that difficult.


----------



## Holla (Apr 5, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> People are grinding them by Time traveling, and no you can't dupe NMT and even with the duplication glitch that was patched you couldn't duplicate them anyway...


A bit unfair to those like myself that don’t time travel but I guess it is what it is that’s the choice we’ve made. I find it hard to get even maybe two tickets a day per playable character so makes sense that people are TTing to get so many.


----------



## Tako (Apr 5, 2020)

Holla said:


> A bit unfair to those like myself that don’t time travel but I guess it is what it is that’s the choice we’ve made. I find it hard to get even maybe two tickets a day per playable character so makes sense that people are TTing to get so many.


I get my tickets solely from trading items and recipes for them! I refuse to TT since I like the feeling of waking up everyday and looking forward to a new day in game.
It's not impossible to accumulate that many without TTing, but it definitely requires a little bit more effort. Now is a great time to get them too, since the cherry blossom recipes are fairly popular.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 5, 2020)

Holla said:


> A bit unfair to those like myself that don’t time travel but I guess it is what it is that’s the choice we’ve made. I find it hard to get even maybe two tickets a day per playable character so makes sense that people are TTing to get so many.



They will get bore of it faster than we will.


----------

